# Roast beef, potato medley, mange touts, confit of garlic cloves, Hollandaise with bear garlic



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Roast beef, potato medley, mange touts, confit of garlic cloves, Hollandaise with bear garlic*

This was Easter Saturday's dinner. This time I didn't choose lamb but let me inspire with what I found while shopping. First idea was to do something with those purple Vitelotte potatoes combined with the sweet potatoes that were side by side in the shop. And, I found some really good roast beef. This colorful dish proves that cooking and presenting a nice plate of food doesn't need to be complicated at all to make it festive. Just use your imagination.

I associate a good roast beef with plenty garlic, lots of thyme, freshly ground black pepper and fleur de sel. So these also come into play. And, I have exactly 1 bear garlic plant in my garden that is now flowering. Let's use a few leaves and the flowers.





  








RosbiefAardappelVariatie1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 20, 2014








*Start by making a garlic confit.* Get the cloves from a few heads of garlic but do not peel the cloves. Cover with an oil of your choice. I used sunflower. Optional; add a few leaves of fresh herbs. This time it was fresh young sage and lovage. Simmer on low fire for an hour but do stay under the boiling point; 80°C-90°C. Leave to cool in the oil, then peel. The garlic is now deliciously sweet and ready to use. It also keep in the fridge for at least a week. The oil is used to finish the potato medley. Keep the oil for salads etc. it now has a fantastic garlic taste!





  








RosbiefAardappelVariatie2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 20, 2014












  








RosbiefAardappelVariatie3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 20, 2014








*Potato medley & mange touts*

Use any colorful variation of potatoes. I used Charlotte, Vitelotte purple potato and sweet potato. Use a parisiènne spoon (melon ball cutter) to dig balls out from all the potatoes. Steam them until nearly done. Mange touts or snow peas are steamed too and cooled asap.

Let all of this cool down in the fridge. Finish all of them plus some confit garlic cloves in a frying pan, using a little oil from the garlic confit and seasoning.

*Roast beef*

Use a frying pan and sear on high fire in a 50/50 butter/oil mixture. Season with lots of black pepper, fleur de sel and dried thyme.

Finish in the oven at a 80°C low temperature; in this case 25-30 minutes for this small 800 gram roast beef I used. Wrap in alu foil and let rest for at least 10 minutes. You should now have the tenderest roast beef ever. While resting, make the sauce.

*Hollandaise with bear garlic*

Cut the bear garlic leaves finely and set aside. Make a Hollandaise as usual with whisking eggyolks, a little water, lemon juice. Then gently whisk in a few chunks of butter. Add a pinch of cayenne pepper and the chopped bear garlic.

Time to serve. don't forget to put some bear garlic flowers on;





  








RosbiefAardappelVariatie4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 20, 2014


__
1


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Your presentation makes this so much more than just another roast beef dinner.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

NICE! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

And the knife shown in that first photo is?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Koko. The knife is a Hiromoto AS or aogami steel from JCK.

I have this 120 mm always in my knifeblock, together with the 150 mm and the 160 mm santoku from the same series. Fabulous knives!

Bought them from here; http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuSeries.html#AogamiSuper


----------

